# I'm back



## Selwin (Sep 18, 2014)

Dear forum,

I haven’t been around much lately, so for those who noticed or wondered, my health has been giving me a hard time this year. I have had a liver condition and a colon condition for some time now, but it has now become apparent that the liver disease may shorten my life considerably. On the other hand, if I'm very lucky, it may not. Only time will tell. As the odds are against me, I needed some time to deal with that in my head. This is why my mind hasn’t really been with Lightroomforums much. On top of that, the other disease dictates me to have two major abdominal operations within the next 6 months, recuperation will take another 6 months or so. Sigh.

Anyway the good news is I’ll have lots of time during recuperation to contribute to this great forum and help out whenever I can. So this means you’ll see more of me soon.


Thanks for listening and I’m looking forward to meeting you!


----------



## Jim Wilde (Sep 18, 2014)

Selwin, very sorry to hear your news, and I just hope that you are one of the lucky ones!

Yes, I had noticed your recent absence, and had wondered about the cause. I hope the operations go well, and I look forward to seeing to back on board as you recuperate.

Take care, my friend, our thoughts will be with you.


----------



## Tony Jay (Sep 18, 2014)

Selwin, I am very sorry to hear of your tribulations.

I am very glad that you have decided to keep your chin up.
I am sure that I can speak for the forum on this, that we wish you well and that we care very much about your welfare.
I applaud your courage - it is very common, as you have alluded to, in your situation to want to bury your head in the sand and withdraw from social interaction.

I know that I am very glad to have you back on board.
Selwin, I have no idea whether we can can offer any more than a sympathetic ear but, that, at least, we can do.

Welcome back!

Tony Jay


----------



## Replytoken (Sep 18, 2014)

Welcome back, and sending healing thoughts your way!  As another member who has had to deal with a number of serious health issues these past two years, I appreciate your keeping in touch with folks.  We are a small forum, and many of us form acquaintances from posting together, so there is always a bit of concern when a regular member is not heard from in some time.  I wish you successful surgery and a strong recovery.

Be well,

--Ken


----------



## Jimmsp (Sep 19, 2014)

Welcome back. Keeping up and being busy on outside interests has been shown to help the healing process. You are off to a great start with what sounds like a very positive attitude. Here's wishing you all the best going forward.
Jim


----------



## IanGains58 (Sep 19, 2014)

Ditto from me too Selwin. I'm very new to the forum, but I've read & appreciated a lot of the replies that you have taken the time & trouble to give to newbies, & it has helped  considerably in my understanding of LR.
When I want a time out from my daily troubles, I find it therapeutic to have a look on here & see how fellow photographers are getting on. I may be new to LR, but sound photographic techniques apply as much in the digital age as they always have.
All the best for the surgery & I look forward to seeing more of your insights on here.

Cheers, Ian


----------



## Selwin (Sep 19, 2014)

Wow thanks to you all for your encouraging words. I must say I'm glad I finally reached out and posted this, because I strongly feel I'm part of this community and you surely confirmed that. I'm confident I will very soon pick up where I left about 9 months ago.


----------



## Selwin (Sep 19, 2014)

gainsi said:


> Ditto from me too Selwin. I'm very new to the forum, but I've read & appreciated a lot of the replies that you have taken the time & trouble to give to newbies, & it has helped  considerably in my understanding of LR.
> Cheers, Ian


Hi Ian, thank you for your support and a very warm welcome from me too. I really appreciate your feedback and I'm very glad my advice to others has helped you. By now you will have found that this is a very friendly forum where we like to help others and we generally get along very well. This is one of the things I like most about it, especially compared to some other photography forums. I am a very strong believer in the power of Lightroom and my objective is to take away obstacles for people so that they will actually use the software. I'm looking forward to meeting you soon online.


----------



## Bryan Conner (Sep 19, 2014)

Stay positive Selwin, and best wishes.

Gute Besserung


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 21, 2014)

Good to see you back Selwin. Sorry you're having a rough time, but we'll look forward to your company.


----------



## Selwin (Nov 17, 2015)

Selwin said:


> Wow thanks to you all for your encouraging words. I must say I'm glad I finally reached out and posted this, because I strongly feel I'm part of this community and you surely confirmed that. I'm confident I will very soon pick up where I left about 9 months ago.


Well, as it turns out, this has not happened. I am sorry to have to drop out like this, like life itself, my recovery takes unexpected turns and twists. It's not that I could not be online at all, but I know that at this time, I could not make any significant effort like the way I used to. Therefore, my mind is not in the right forum mode yet. But I'm determined to rejoin you some day. 

Kind regards,


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 17, 2015)

Completely understand that Selwin. We'll look forward to your company when you're up to it, and even if you're not, drop by and let us know how you're doing from time to time.  You are missed.


----------



## clee01l (Nov 17, 2015)

Selwin said:


> But I'm determined to rejoin you some day.


We are just as determined to welcome you back when you are.  Do check in here from time to time, even if you are not ready to make a contribution.  We do care.


----------



## Selwin (Nov 17, 2015)

Thanks guys. I will.


----------



## Replytoken (Nov 18, 2015)

All the best, and sending healing thoughts your way.  And given the wind storm we had today, I suspect they are there already.

Take care,

--Ken


----------



## Jimmsp (Nov 18, 2015)

Selwin said:


> Thanks guys. I will.



Great; and continue to take care of yourself.
Sending healing thoughts your way.


----------

